# Bristol: 'Merchants' Quarter' name to be dropped!



## Sunspots (Apr 20, 2006)

Bristol Alliance _(-the company directing the £500m redevelopment of Broadmead)_ have bowed to months of local community pressure and agreed not to rename the area Merchants' Quarter _(-a name many find controversial due to it's connotations with the city's slave trading history)_.

I'm quite surprised about this decision, 'cos I suppose I just expected Bristol Alliance to ignore local concerns.  Well done to all involved.

(-Of course, I'm now wondering what name will be suggested next... )

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/4924416.stm


----------



## Amanita Virosa (Apr 20, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> (-Of course, I'm now wondering what name will be suggested next... )




It won't be the Porking Yard, that is for certain.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 20, 2006)

The golden triangle.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

And all the sweat shops and all modern day slavery feeding the cheap goods which will fill up 'merchants quarter' will be retained.

I can fully appreciate that people are upset by the name, but this is also a very good example of the vacuousness, and pointlessness of political correctness.

Just so long as we're not reminded of the modern day slavery propping up our overstretched pay packets everyone's happy, right?


----------



## strung out (Apr 20, 2006)

haha... good, it was a crap name anyway


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

How about...

'Complicity Corner'

To remind of us all of our complicity in the production of all the cheap goods in our homes made by people on less than a dollar a day (and other substandard rates) in virtual and literal prison camps across the 'developing' world.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> And all the sweat shops and all modern day slavery feeding the cheap goods which will fill up 'merchants quarter' will be retained.
> 
> I can fully appreciate that people are upset by the name, but this is also a very good example of the vacuousness, and pointlessness of political correctness.
> 
> Just so long as we're not reminded of the modern day slavery propping up our overstretched pay packets everyone's happy, right?



Two related, but slightly different issues there, IMO.    

AFAIK, The Merchant Venturers' are still here today, with an agenda that casts influence in all sorts of local decisions.  I don't think that's particularly healthy, and so I don't think they should be being celebrated with streets etc named after them.  So, for me, even if the name change was just pandering to some PC notion about things that happened hundreds of years ago, I still welcome it because I don't particularly want some unelected/unaccountable quasi-masonic club (-which still exerts influence today) being celebrated.  

But I do agree with you on your main point.  

Whatever this redevelopment is eventually called is ultimately superficial to the fact that it's still going to be a huge temple of Mammon that nobody needs (-affordable housing would've been a far preferable use for the land).  

And yeah, modern consumerism's built on cheap goods manufactured at the expense of other people's misery.  The truth is though, the vast majority of people don't know and/or don't care.  Sad, but true.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Two related, but slightly different issues there, IMO.
> 
> AFAIK, The Merchant Venturers' are still here today, with an agenda that casts influence in all sorts of local decisions.  I don't think that's particularly healthy, and so I don't think they should be being celebrated with streets etc named after them.  So, for me, even if the name change was just pandering to some PC notion about things that happened hundreds of years ago, I still welcome it because I don't particularly want some unelected/unaccountable quasi-masonic club (-which still exerts influence today) being celebrated.
> 
> ...




An increasing number do know something about this, and won't do anything about it beyond giving themselves self-satisfying pats on their back with politically correct noisemaking, which changes nothing.

Political correctness is great at giving an impression than something has been done when nothing has changed.

I have to exist on £6500 per year, so I'm not easily in a position to extricate myself from the complicity of purchasing these goods, which not only are borne out of misery, but are borne out of the misery of lifespans almost half our own.

Inequality is no-longer about money, labels or histories, but is increasingly expressed in terms of life exectancies of around 50 or less in much of the 'developing' world. The former Soviet Union included.

Everything is connected.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

Let's go shopping in the 'Politically Correct' Quarter while wearing our 'Make Povery History' wristbands*.

Nothing has changed.

(*manufactured in a sweatshop.)


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I have to exist on £6500 per year, so I'm not easily in a position to extricate myself from the complicity of purchasing these goods...



I actually have to exist on two-thirds of that!   










			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Everything is connected.



Indeed.  Who slaved away to mine the quartz used in your computer?  

Difficult one, isn't it.  What do you suggest?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I actually have to exist on two-thirds of that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.

I'm as complicit as the rest of us, just not to the same degree of disposable income. 

I could suggest a lot of things, but that's a whole economic debate which we may get into if others want to?

A main thing I would suggest is not to fool ourselves that we have compensated for our complicity, and the state of the world by wearing MPH wristbands made in sweatshops, or superficially changing the name of something, or even talking about it to infinity as a panacea.

Although talking about it is the most important first step.


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 20, 2006)

Did the people who got so upset about the plans to call it the Merchants Quarter get similarly upset about Barclays Merchant Services.. or indeed Merchant Bankers?

Seems a bit fuss about nothing really, something which seems a really popular thing to do in Bristol


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2006)

Fucking stupid name anyway, the area it occupies has been known as Broadmead and St Judes for centuries.

I objected to it on the grounds that it celebrates a rich minority who accumulated their wealth on the backs of the poor of the city. A rich minority who continue to have undue influence in the running of the city.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Did the people who got so upset about the plans to call it the Merchants Quarter get similarly upset about Barclays Merchant Services.. or indeed Merchant Bankers?
> 
> Seems a bit fuss about nothing really, something which seems a really popular thing to do in Bristol



A far more concrete issue is the concern over pollution levels following the expansion. Part of me almost suspects that the whole distraction of naming it Merchant's Quarter was to draw campaign energy away from that issue. If that was the case it has certainly worked.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 21, 2006)

They're probably going to call it White Power Towers or something like that instead  


TBH It wasn't until recently I realised that there are so many names of roads in Bristol that relate to the slave trade. Blackboy Rd, Whiteladies Rd stuff like that. So I cant see that Merchants Quarter is as bad as those. Its a stupid name, but I think theres worse.

Some would argue that its historical, some that its racist.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 21, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> They're probably going to call it White Power Towers or something like that instead
> 
> 
> TBH It wasn't until recently I realised that there are so many names of roads in Bristol that relate to the slave trade. Blackboy Rd, Whiteladies Rd stuff like that. So I cant see that Merchants Quarter is as bad as those. Its a stupid name, but I think theres worse.
> ...



'Blackboy hill'...sweetie...bless he's still in training to become a fully fledged Bristolian...he is a brilliant student and learns quickly though, don't you moi babby


----------



## JamesWales (Apr 21, 2006)

Unfortunately I think regardless of the name Broadmead/Merchants corner/Vicky Pollards parade/ is always going to be screwed because of the godawful hell hole situated about 5 miles north. I'm talking of course about Cribbs causeway. Broadmead is worth redeveloping, but I think it'll only halt the decline for a year or two. Which is a shame. Thank god in Cardiff that we haven't got a large out of town retail area.


----------



## strung out (Apr 21, 2006)

Isn't Blackboy Hill just a reference to child miners or something? Not sure about Whiteladies Road either, I think that's got some non race related reason for its name as well... can't remember though


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 21, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Isn't Blackboy Hill just a reference to child miners or something? Not sure about Whiteladies Road either, I think that's got some non race related reason for its name as well... can't remember though



There are loads of myths/theories surrounding all of the street names particularly those in Clfiton area.Not all to do with the slave trade.

Just googled the street and apparantly it could have been to do with the pub being named after King Charles 11 as he had dark hair and complexion.

Googles great innit


----------



## strung out (Apr 21, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Isn't Blackboy Hill just a reference to child miners or something? Not sure about Whiteladies Road either, I think that's got some non race related reason for its name as well... can't remember though


Apparently Whiteladies Road is to do with a nunnery that used to be nearby, where the nuns used to wear white habits.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 21, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Apparently Whiteladies Road is to do with a nunnery that used to be nearby, where the nuns used to wear white habits.



For some reason 'nunnery' doesn't sound correct in my head lol..nunnery...nunnery...nope can't get used to it...it's my catholic upbringing...convent innit.

Is there a difference...between a nunnery and a convent?

Do I care? Yes I need to find out...but later....enough of this procrastinating...I have work to do so I can go and play at Lakota tomorrow night!


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 21, 2006)

Call it CHAV SHOP CENTRAL !


It would ne very apt IMO !


----------



## Jografer (Apr 21, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> TBH It wasn't until recently I realised that there are so many names of roads in Bristol that relate to the slave trade. Blackboy Rd, Whiteladies Rd stuff like that. So I cant see that Merchants Quarter is as bad as those. Its a stupid name, but I think theres worse.



Whiteladies Road refers to a Carmelite Nunnery, just as Greyfriars in town refers to a Franciscan Monastery.

Blackboy Hill was named after the Blackboy pub, that was there many years ago. 

There is the urban myth that slaves were sold at the pub, it's just that, a myth. When there was a slave trade triangle the slaves went directly from W.Africa to the americas. "Blackboy" pubs are named after Charles II, who was dark skinned and none too popular....

Have to say I was very confused by the whole Merchants Quarter & slavery stuff..... Bristol had wine & tobacco merchants, among many others, but I didn't know there were slavery merchants, I always thought it was slave traders... so if it had been 'Traders Quarter'.......


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 22, 2006)

as I can see from the little bit of debate going on about the origins of road names etc. That I kind of have made my point. 

Merchants quarter could be said to be racist. . . As could Whitelady and Blackboy. The fact that there are reasonings behind all those names that suggest otherwise, mean that it could also be taken another way with a different meanings. Whiteladies being nuns etc etc. 

One lot will always say that it refferences racism others will say that it is linked to other reasons. They are never going to agree. You can always find arguments for everything. 

Now my point is that if Whiteladies and Blackboy do not have racist reasoninsg behind them. and that is the option you take. Then Merchants quarter also doesn't. As it could be relating to the history of spice trading

If on the other hand people are crying foul and saying that it could be seen to be relating back to the history of slaving in Bristol. Then people could also percieve that Whitelady and Blackboy are also slave related.


----------

